# Titton Mill, Worcestershire (permission visit)



## Jodee1kenobi (Jun 11, 2014)

The mill stands on private land, but after a knock on the door and pleasant conversation, the very kind farmer by the name of Richard allowed me and hubby to go and take a closer look. 
I can't find much history on it, but will keep digging and update if I can. 

The farmer explained that some years ago a falling tree was the reason for the lack of roof, to make it safe he also had remove the workings inside for the huge water wheel that is still intact outside. The huge cogs still lay close by.

Unfortunately we could hear the water that still runs close by but couldn't see as it is quite overgrown.



Titton Mill (1 of 1)-3_01 by jodee1kenobi, on Flickr



Titton Mill (1 of 1)-2 by jodee1kenobi, on Flickr



Titton Mill (1 of 1)_01 by jodee1kenobi, on Flickr

You can just see the one remaining light switch on what would be the third floor.


Titton Mill (1 of 1)_02 by jodee1kenobi, on Flickr



Titton Mill (1 of 1) by jodee1kenobi, on Flickr




Titton Mill (1 of 1)-2 by jodee1kenobi, on Flickr



Titton Mill (1 of 1)-3 by jodee1kenobi, on Flickr



Titton Mill (1 of 1)-5 by jodee1kenobi, on Flickr




Titton Mill (1 of 1)-5 by jodee1kenobi, on Flickr




Titton Mill (1 of 1)-2_02 by jodee1kenobi, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice one, cheers for sharing


----------



## paymaster (Jun 11, 2014)

Is the wall holding the pipe up or the pipe holding the wall up?
Interesting photos.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jun 11, 2014)

The cogs of industry. Nice one mate, enjoyed that.


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (Jun 11, 2014)

paymaster said:


> Is the wall holding the pipe up or the pipe holding the wall up?
> Interesting photos.




Ha I think they are supporting each other


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 12, 2014)

Awesome cogs & shafts,thanks for showing.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Nice colours in your pics


----------

